# 46972 (1966-68) SpaceLiner found today (10/16/20) New guy here



## SubHumane (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## SubHumane (Oct 16, 2020)

Just found this beauty today. I do restore items, but not usually bicycles. Just can't help myself with this one though. After struggling for hours to find what is was, I came across this site. Hoping to meet some new friends, find a few parts, and restore her.

46972 (1966-68, 24", Standard chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Don’t want to be a Debby Downer here but for a true restoration the chrome bill alone will be five to six times what the bike is worth finished. You’d probably be surprised how well the chrome will shine using some of the techniques in the restoration section here. Good luck we other your project! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 16, 2020)

I have a couple of Flightliners (JC Higgins) and Spaceliners (Sears) all built by Murray and sold by Sears.  Easy to maintain and great riders. Yours looks like a perfect candidate for an Oxalic Acid bath to remove all of that surface rust. I haven't been as lucky as you were; none of mine were complete.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, but perhaps a partial restoration with patina intact is in order. We will see as it goes. Not looking for a show bike, but she deserves to be cleaned and road worthy again. I will look into the tips here for sure.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I have a couple of Flightliners (JC Higgins) and Spaceliners (Sears) all built by Murray and sold by Sears.  Easy to maintain and great riders. Yours looks like a perfect candidate for an Oxalic Acid bath to remove all of that surface rust. I haven't been as lucky as you were; none of mine were complete.



Is it missing anything other than the broken tail light? I see some photos of ones with a headlight apparatus and this one has a couple of tabs where something mounted around that area... But then again, the basket would be in the way, so perhaps it was without.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yep I think its missing the tank. That basket is aftermarket. V/r Shawn


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I think its missing the tank. That basket is aftermarket. V/r Shawn



I definitely prefer the tank... I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 16, 2020)

I like the rear rack so I put one on my swing bike that is like riding a snake.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

Funky bike!


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

Well... Sprayed the bike off and cleaned it up a bit. 5 pounds of oxalic acid, 2 24X1.75 tires, and tubes all ordered.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

QUESTION - I was doing some reading and looking at catalogs from this bikes era. The Deluxe model had the entire chrome package while the base and standard (what mine seems to be) had "metallic colored frames and chrome plated fenders". Does this sound correct? Also, did the 66-68 SpaceLiner have the "7" style tank?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

SubHumane said:


> QUESTION - I was doing some reading and looking at catalogs from this bikes era. The Deluxe model had the entire chrome package while the base and standard (what mine seems to be) had "metallic colored frames and chrome plated fenders". Does this sound correct? Also, did the 66-68 SpaceLiner have the "7" style tank?



I have that same bike basically; my chain guard is different, missing the center cover on the chain ring, has the JC Higgins tank (was the same color as your fork tips), same Troxel seat with crash rail, same rear luggage rack. My fenders are for 26x1.75" tires, chrome, & use a Murray Stimsonite #15 relector. Was piss poorly painted over an ALL Chrome everything. Unfortunately my chrome is poor all through out most of the frame. Some shines like New & some is "there was chrome there?" Clean the center of your rear Bendix? & see if you have 1 single red band under the crustiness.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2020)

SubHumane said:


> QUESTION - I was doing some reading and looking at catalogs from this bikes era. The Deluxe model had the entire chrome package while the base and standard (what mine seems to be) had "metallic colored frames and chrome plated fenders". Does this sound correct? Also, did the 66-68 SpaceLiner have the "7" style tank?




Pretty much. Sears catalog for 66. Isn't yours chrome with bit's of paint? The higher end models had the plastic chromed hub cover on the crank and the pleated seats with rail. The chrome frames have been noted as being clear coated also. 





__





						1966 Sears Christmas Book
					





					www.wishbookweb.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mine is identical to this but ALL Chrome & truss rods like yours.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2020)

Sears sold the Flightliners under the JC Higgins brand name up until 1964 when they dropped the JC Higgins name and started marketing the bike as a Sears brand.  Same basic frame but painted or chromed, springer fork or regular fork, racks, and tanks.The tanks differed by years as did the chain guards.  Basically Daddy was paying more so Sonny could have more bling to show off.

The same basic frame was built by Murray of Ohio  on bikes sold by other department stores but had different designs for tanks, lights, and decals.  Each store marketed bikes under different brand names. There are two threads on the CABE well worth reading. "The Murray Serial Number Project" and a thread on Flightliners and Spaceliners.  The Murray Serial Number project is buried in the general section. Easiest way to find it is to Google the title. The Spaceliner thread is pinned to the top of the Middleweight section.


----------



## Kato (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome to the CABE !!!! If you want to mess with it before the Oxilac acid bath get yourself some WD40 and 00, 000 and 0000 steel wool and have at it. Start with the 00 and work to the 0000 as the rust starts to come off. Take your time......don't go crazy scrubbing with too much pressure !!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

Kato said:


> Welcome to the CABE !!!! If you want to mess with it before the Oxilac acid bath get yourself some WD40 and 00, 000 and 0000 steel wool and have at it. Start with the 00 and work to the 0000 as the rust starts to come off. Take your time......don't go crazy scrubbing with too much pressure !!



If it's Chrome he doesn't need to worry so much about pressure as mine still had what looks like a clear coat over it aka 90s chevy flaky clear coat / paint problem. In some cases I used Goof Off pro graffiti remover & still had to give it careful hell with a razor blade to get it off.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I have that same bike basically; my chain guard is different, missing the center cover on the chain ring, has the JC Higgins tank (was the same color as your fork tips), same Troxel seat with crash rail, same rear luggage rack. My fenders are for 26x1.75" tires, chrome, & use a Murray Stimsonite #15 relector. Was piss poorly painted over an ALL Chrome everything. Unfortunately my chrome is poor all through out most of the frame. Some shines like New & some is "there was chrome there?" Clean the center of your rear Bendix? & see if you have 1 single red band under the crustiness.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

SubHumane said:


> View attachment 1286022



Nothing red on the Bendix...


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

SubHumane said:


> View attachment 1286022



Mine was a single red band single speed. It's located in the very center of your rear hub ; well it should be a groove IF so


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Sears sold the Flightliners under the JC Higgins brand name up until 1964 when they dropped the JC Higgins name and started marketing the bike as a Sears brand.  Same basic frame but painted or chromed, springer fork or regular fork, racks, and tanks.The tanks differed by years as did the chain guards.  Basically Daddy was paying more so Sonny could have more bling to show off.
> 
> The same basic frame was built by Murray of Ohio  on bikes sold by other department stores but had different designs for tanks, lights, and decals.  Each store marketed bikes under different brand names. There are two threads on the CABE well worth reading. "The Murray Serial Number Project" and a thread on Flightliners and Spaceliners.  The Murray Serial Number project is buried in the general section. Easiest way to find it is to Google the title. The Spaceliner thread is pinned to the top of the Middleweight section.



Thanks. I'll look those up.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

SubHumane said:


> Thanks. I'll look those up.





Superman1984 said:


> Mine was a single red band single speed. It's located in the very center of your rear hub ; well it should be a groove IF soView attachment 1286030



The hub is pretty corroded. I'll have to look for that when cleaning commences.


----------



## SubHumane (Oct 17, 2020)

Kato said:


> Welcome to the CABE !!!! If you want to mess with it before the Oxilac acid bath get yourself some WD40 and 00, 000 and 0000 steel wool and have at it. Start with the 00 and work to the 0000 as the rust starts to come off. Take your time......don't go crazy scrubbing with too much pressure !!



I have been hitting the bolts throughout the day with PB Blaster to loosen things up.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2020)

The Sears catalog states that the boys models have the 2 speed and girls just the coaster. If it's a 2 speed the brake arm will say automatic.


----------



## Hukah (Dec 4, 2020)

I have an opportunity to buy a chrome spaceliner with forks and chain guard.
It's ride able right now but it is apparently missing a few parts(?).
Can anyone suggest a fair price I should pay for it?

Thx fellows.


----------

